# Things that will never happen...but would really be funny if they did



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I was looking through the fun & games and thought of this weird idea....come up with something that is so funny and off the wall that it would it would make the entire world stop and go "WTF!!!!!!!!".........
_Of course, I had a few ideas to get us started......_
1) Puff Daddy sings 'White Christmas' at the tree lighting at Rockefeller Center
2) Newt Gingrich comes out! And confesses his love for Barack Obama :googly:
3) A Comedy Central Roast....of the Pope! :eekvil:
Have Fun, Y'all!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Donald Trump admits he has a Huge crush on Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

What if Rosie releases her real, non airbrushed pictures ? Ha !


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

After having someone in custody, under arrest if the person says "I swear it wasn't me." I would have to leave them go because he uttered those magical words.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wouldn't it be funny if you got your haunt all set up then you went in to change clothes and when you went back out someone had sneaked into your senario dressed up as a life size prop and scared the "Whee" out of you?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

If all the zombies in the zombie apocalypse turned out to be vegetarians


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

If it turned out that zombies actually tasted like chicken and became a primary food source for the rebuilding of civilization ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

If chickens could sing and dance


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

If you heard a noise in the middle of the night and you called the police and when they got there they found Santa in your living room and arrested him for B &E!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Someone juggling on tv and one of the balls flys from their hand and shatters the camera lens


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Intelligent life from space finally arrive and when they get here all they want is the recipe for Pop Tarts.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

the bloody chef said:


> Intelligent life from space finally arrive and when they get here all they want is the recipe for Pop Tarts.


.......actually, it was twinkies, but Hostess went out of business a few weeks before they arrived. So they incinerated the planet........


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

There was a sighting of Elvis at a 7 eleven and it turned out to really be him


----------

